# Showing Help for Children's Lead Rein Classes



## PennyBlack5 (23 March 2014)

Hi All
I'm new to the boards & just after a bit of help if possible.  My kids have a little section a pony and I wanted to get them out doing a few shows. Starting off with some low level fun classes. I've literally no idea where to start! Where or how to book in, what they should wear, what I should wear & how the pony should be turned out.
I'm not sure if there are any rules about tack etc. 
I would really appreciate any help, tips or pointers. 
Sorry if I sound a complete idiot I just have no idea where to start lol


----------



## Shay (23 March 2014)

We all started somewhere!

Head for unaffiliated lead rein / first pony classes.  You may also be able to find a show which does lead rein mounted games or handy pony which is loads of fun for the littles.  If you look on something like riding diary you should find something local.

What to wear - light johds.  Technically canary yellow is correct for kids but personally I think it looks horrible and at this lower level no-one will mind.  But if you think you might go for this more seriously go for canary.  Either way - not white.  Johd boots and clips (elastic thingys that fasten to the johd on each side and go under the boot.)  Shirt (school shirt is fine) Tie.  You can get showing ties - my daughter did her first season wearing my old school tie!  Tweed jacket to be correct - but a dark jacket is fine too.  Hair neatly plaited or in a net.  You can have hair ribbons and a button hole if wanted.  You can wear a snazzy suit - but neat and workmanlike is fine.

Tack - plain, black or brown.  Lead rein fastened to the nose band not the bit.  Discrete Numnah / saddle cloth.  Plait unless the pony is an M&M.  Neatly brushed, white bits white etc.  No bit rules as such - but many judges prefer to see a snaffle type.

If you are heading for gymkhana games alone - pretty much anything goes!


----------



## conniegirl (23 March 2014)

Shat lr rules state a snaffle bridle always!
Canary kids are best and no button holes on tweed jacket.

Op what is your pony?


----------



## buddylove (23 March 2014)

http://www.theshowring.info/welsha.htm

http://www.theshowring.info/mmturnout.htm

Should have all the info you need! &#128521;


----------



## PennyBlack5 (23 March 2014)

Fab, thanks everyone. She is a little black section A with a very thick pulled mane, so I guess plaited would be best ?
 Just found a pair of beige jodhpurs we have been donated so that will hopefully do for now, a plain white shirt, tie & tweed jacket is our next investment then. 
How exciting  xx


----------



## PennyBlack5 (23 March 2014)

She's only in a eggbut snaffle as she's a young horse & I'm not a fan of over bitting them. Especially as my daughter is on the lead rein most of the time anyway  x


----------



## Walrus (23 March 2014)

There are several types of classes for lead rein ponies, show pony (very fine dainty ponies with plaited manes, navy jackets), show hunter ponies (chunkier ponies with plaited manes, tweed jackets), mountain and moorland (M&M) ponies (Shetlands, dartmoors, exmoors, welsh a) where riders where tweed and ponies are shown au natural and not plaited. 

You may find at local shows they are all lumped in together under lead-rein ponies but you should turn out correct to type. As your pony is welsh it makes sense to show it as an M&M so no plaits (except for the jockey!) but if you have pulled the mane and desperately want to plait you could probably do that and pass as a show hunter pony. If the classes as split into types and there is a separate M&M lead rein I would do that one and not plait the mane.

Remember that in a lead rein class the lead must be attached to the noseband and not the bit.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 March 2014)

At this stage and with a young pony, I would enter fun classes such as 'best mane and tail' or 'pretty pony', so that there is less stress to get things right.  Look for very local shows, Fun Shows and the like, so that you can all get some experience and spend a bit of time watching others before you plunge in to 'proper' classes yourselves.
Enjoy!


----------



## PennyBlack5 (24 March 2014)

Thanks all, we have found a couple low key little local shows to start us off which will hopefully be a positive experience for all involved then.  We are off to find a tweed jacket this afternoon after school.....they are going to look so cute!


----------



## MiaBella (24 March 2014)

As Walrus says, leadrein needs to be attached to noseband not to the bit and should be loose/looped  (i.e. handler is not hanging on tight or dragging the pony round!) the child should be as in control as they can be (given age/size) so basic steering, stop and go should be from the child (though some quietly whispered commands to the pony from the handler can help!)  A smiling child is always a plus point too!  Most lead rein classes try to give out rossettes all the way down the line at local shows which is always nice


----------



## PennyBlack5 (24 March 2014)

Thanks ladies, I've bought my daughter a tweed Jacket with navy velvet collar, canary ( or yellow to me! lol) shirt, navy & gold tie, I've also bought a leather lead rein.  Hoping that's all we need as she already have beige jodphurs (I know these should officially be canary yellow too!)

My next question is the classes!  She is a black section A with a half white face.  Can you help with how I should turn her out?  I'm looking at my daughter doing these classes with her:

In Hand:
Best turned out
Small Breed M & M
Junior Handler

Ridden:
Best Turned Out
Best matched pony & rider
Small Breed M&M

Handy pony
gymkhana

I know for M&M she is meant to be left natural, but should I trim her feathers or leave those natural too?  What about whiskers etc?  If my daughter does the class in hand can I just removed the reins and keep the lein rein on the noseband for her too?

My other question is how much are they expected to do whilst in the ring?  Sorry to ask so many questions!  I just want a vague idea of what to expect!
Thanks in advance  x


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 March 2014)

Just to add handler should wear smart outfit ideally co ordinating with rider. Gloves and cane-for the handler.The pony should not be "led" as such but should be trained to walk and trot with the handler on a loose lead (leather!). Little kids can hold the pommel and have knots in their reins to stop them slipping. All advice given to me by a top showing producer. If the child looks happy to be riding the pony this always help to catch the judges eye.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 March 2014)

Junior handler-all walk round on right rein one after the other then will be asked to halt and one by one will be asked to trot their pony along a set distance then they will be asked to line up and bring their ponies out one by one for the judge. So get child to practice standing her pony up properly and when judge is looking at it pick some grass and stand in front of pony holding grass to get pony looking alert. Don't do this if pony will flatten child! Then child will be asked to lead pony away and turn -to the right-push the pony round not pull it- and trot back straight at the judge and keep trotting till child reaches sppace in line up. Or can stop before and salute judge. Judge may ask child to pick up hoof.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 March 2014)

Leave feathers for m+m.

Lead rein showing-as junior handler really. Apart from picking up hoof!


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 March 2014)

We just used the normal rains for young handler. Don't think rein on noseband would give child enough control.


----------



## PennyBlack5 (25 March 2014)

Brilliant ! Thank you very much


----------



## conniegirl (25 March 2014)

Lead rein and junior handler are NOT the same. One is ridden the other is inhand!


----------



## PennyBlack5 (25 March 2014)

I know, I'm just looking at different options / classes for my daughter & her pony. I started off looking at lead rein but then noticed junior handler lol


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (25 March 2014)

They are usually asked to perform a similar show except in Lead rein the child is riding and in Junior Handler the child is leading. In lead rein, the handler is meant to be controlling the pony but you will find each judge has their own opinion on what constitutes a good lead rein show.


----------

